# Ambrosia Maple



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

I was processing some Ambrosia Maple tonight, 
Check out the patterns in this grain!

Turn it, don't burn it!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

One of my favorite woods to turn, CB. Always a surprise inside.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

A little bug spreading a little fungus sure resulted in some interesting wood, didn't it. Nice pics and nicer wood.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Man I gotta hook up with yall wood turners. I throw away so much stuff. I either give it away to wood burners or else haul it to the dump. I'm thrilled when woodworkers or turners come by to collect scraps. But they never take enough, feel like they are stealing or something. They always try to pay me and feel guilty when I don't let them. I half a dozen or so fair sized burls out in the yard now. Oak, tamarisk, maples, boxelder, etc. 

I cut wood to be 1.5"x12-18" squares. If it doesn't meet that criteria then I throw it away. If it's not large enough to get wood from, then I don't even cut it. 

Examples of stuff I regularly cut & throw away lots of it because I can't get a cue square from:

































I make a few pens for the local military base, but otherwise all of my scraps get burned or tossed in a landfill. I cringe every time but it's gotta be done because it piles up and gets in the way.


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

Send it my way, I'll put it to good use! Lets see if we can work something out...
Tim

Turn it, don't burn it!


----------

